# Home made box ends for my Gledhill plow.



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

To kill some time since it hasn't snowed yet, I decided to make some box ends for my Gledhill.

I used 1/4" plate steel, 3/8" angle iron, along with some other misc pieces of scrap. I already had the paint and the rubber edges laying around. I've got a few bucks into the 3/4" grade 8 bolts and the adjustable link, thats it.

I welded the left end directly on the plow. I don't really see a need to remove it for what I do with it. I braced it with a piece of 1/4" angle iron. I might put one more bolt in the edge and replace the one smaller washer with a bigger one now that I bought some more.



















The left wing I made removable so I can still windrow snow if I choose. Its fastened with 4 3/4" grade 8 bolts.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I made one mount on the back side of the plow. The bolt is welded on vertically, so its kinda like a hinge. I set the wing down on that bolt first. I did this so one man can easily install the wing without having to try to hold the wing in place while scrambling to get a bolt or two in.










I also used an adjustable top link from a class 1 3 point hitch to give it more strength to prevent bending or bowing.










I think I will work well for what I need it for. I didn't bother making the ends parallel with the truck. That would have taken a lot of work, that for what I need wasn't worth it IMO. I'm content on how it turned out. Now I just need some snow.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

looks real good buddy! hopefully we will get something this weekend!


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks Good. ( : In Eastern Pa we might get 6 + inches


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Holy yellow paint batman! Thats a lot of yellow paint. And pretty thick too. Guess the salt wont be getting through that now will it?


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

the end plate on the left looks good but why

would you block the discharge side ??...that plow is made to throw the snow not hold it in


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

WingPlow;913764 said:


> the end plate on the left looks good but why
> 
> would you block the discharge side ??...that plow is made to throw the snow not hold it in


maybe for when he wants to hold it in


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

its not good to hold things in....


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

WingPlow;913849 said:


> its not good to hold things in....


I don't plow any roads. I plow large shopping plazas. The right side is removable so I can still discharge is out the right side if I want.

A lot of my accounts have specific spots to pile the snow. Instead of just pushing all the snow to one end of the lot, they have several spots they want the snow. It is hard to direct a lot of snow to particular spots with a one way plow. This way I can have to smaller trucks put it into rows and I'll push the rows with the International, kinda like a poor mans push box so to speak. Am I making any sense? 

I know it obviously won't work as good as a push box, but considering I don't have a large loader, or a push box, its better than what I had. I'm making what I have as efficient as possible for my accounts. I have a whopping $30 into making the ends, so why not?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I like it! fits your needs very well it seems and you left it adaptable if need be to a different situation if it arises! Nice job!


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Damn that is one sweet plow. 





I should have kept it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Very nice rig and plow! If it works for you run with it. Good luck this year.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

bugthug;914171 said:


> Damn that is one sweet plow.
> 
> I should have kept it.


I was gona say it looked familiar that blade.


----------

